# New LGD puppy today! :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well today we went and got a new puppy to guard out goaties. She is a 4 month old registered Akbash and has been living with goats AND her parents are proven guardians. I researched this breed and it just seemed like a perfect match. So anywho, long drive to get her, but she's home and just sweet as can be and so gorgeous. She will be joining the goat herd tomorrow and hopefully settle in nicely. I will get some pics tomorrow. Oh,,,and we named her Dakota.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats on your new pup....  ...keep an eye out... and correct anything that is done wrong...as it comes up...especially when it comes to goat problems and the pup......... 
good luck and have fun.......... :thumbup: I'd love to see pics..


----------

